# Free Akbash in Houston,Tx. CL



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

I hope it's okay to post this here. I saw it in my local Craig's List.

She is listed as 18 months old and running with sheep. I don't know how to link to it but it would be a quick search.


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

If anyone is interested but not close, I would be happy to help transport. I'm sure she would fit on my back seat.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

I wonder why they are getting rid of her? She's pretty. Too bad she's so far away. I'd be tempted to take her.


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

Yeah, South Carolina is a bit far to even meet half way. 

If my property was fenced better, I would consider it. Right now I only have about a quarter of an acre of goat safe fence. The rest is hot wire. It works for the horses but not goats. So, I'm not even going to call. 

Of course, I'm really holding out for a Kangal or Boz!


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't really need her anyway....I have two Anatolian pups that are in training right now. But with no mentor to teach them, it's going to be a long process. I do hope she goes somewhere good. It scares me when people offer dogs like that "free to good home". I think that encourages the wrong sort of people to grab her up, just because she is free.


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

http://houston.craigslist.org/grd/2621500483.html

I've learned how to link to the ad! The ad was reposted this morning so she is still available.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I just called and left a message. I could use a gaurdian with my rams. Waiting to hear back.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

I hope you get her! She is a pretty dog and deserves a good working home.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

BarbadosSheep said:


> I hope you get her! She is a pretty dog and deserves a good working home.


Me too, She looks just like my maremma ziggy...LOL

It's first come first serve and it's over 3 hrs away! Nothing is easy I guess....LOL


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

did you talk to her? Maybe she will let you paypal her a deposit. I know she's free, but that way she knows you are coming. then when you show up, she can refund your deposit.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

The couple stated she digs out of their fencing.
I am worried about this. I have cattle panels. And my boys dont dig out.
Can this be rectified? Or will she teach my boys to do the same? She will hear them across the field and may want to dig out to go over there.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

What about if you put hot wire up inside the pen? I am getting ready to let my boys into the pasture next to the sheep and plan to hot wire the inside just so they don't learn to dig out.


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

I posted this on the other thread but wanted to state it here. I stand by my offer to pick her up and meet anyone part way. I am a little south of Houston and available Fri., Sat. or Sun. Call me at 281-935-0607 if you want to take me up on that offer. 

Isn't there a thing that goes around the neck to discourage going through holes or whatnot? Won't stop her from digging but would keep her from getting out. It could be she just needs more room.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Okay I have many questions for Bearfoot and Goatress and anyone else that would like to chime in. This girl is not fixed. Will she distract my boys? Do I need to keep them seperate. Do I need to give introductions and let them be in the same pen for awhile?
When I take her out will she dig back in?

My boys dont dig out. Will this be a bigger problem then I can handle?
My husband and I have decided to purchase another femal maremma to bred with Boomer only. We would like to raise them in the future. Will this be a problem?
Will it be ethical/okay/indifferant to breed a maremma with an Akbash If I decided to get her? I have a feeling she would find her way too them. Or should I just keep with my original plan of getting a maremma in the future?

I have many questions and concerns.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

If you want to breed Maremma, I think I'd either pass on her or get her spayed. She WILL distract your boys. No sense in breeding mixed breed dogs if what you really want to do is breed Maremma. Having an unspayed female (this dog or a maremma in the future) may cause your boys to start digging out anyway though. Just my opinion.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I am on the fence with getting her. I really dont want my boys to start digging out. This makes me nervous. I'd figure I would get her spayed, however.....Scenarios keep running through my head what if this what if that? And I know Goatress has experience in this dept, Jezzzz ~I keep twitching my nose and Goatress is not coming to my rescue~ LMAO!!!
I have lots of pros for getting her. And only 2 BIG cons. The digging and distrating my boys. I am leaning on passing. ~ while I'm kicking the dirt with a whiney voice~


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

But if you get her spayed, she shouldn't distract the boys. and if you hot wire the pen where she will live, she won't dig out. but then will you someday have too many dogs and be unable to keep one of your own Maremma pups? Will she be filling a spot that could be taken by a pup of your own breeding? I can understand how hard this would be to decide. I know if she was close, I'd sure be thinking hard about getting her, but I am in the exact same spot as you are with my own two males, and the desire to get a female Anatolian later on.


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

I'm not either of those two but...

TWO intact males with 1 intact female is asking for trouble. Those boys will be fighting over her, hormones might even be enough they protect her from the goats, or worse, you. It can happen no matter how much those boys love you. Male hormones are strong! Are you planning on neutering at least 1 of the boys? 

Electric fence will keep her in, 18" off the ground on the inside. If she climbs (plan on it) run a strand along the top. Our 2nd dog was a digger and a climber. Top & bottom electric wire stopped her, and she settled into her 2 acre field no issues.

If she's not used to electric (probably not because she's digging out) then when you run the wire run some inside a smaller enclosure for training purposes. The last thing this girl needs to learn is that if she goes fast enough the hotwire isn't so bad. Train her good, train her hard, and allow no room for mistakes with her.

What will you do with her from the time you pick her up until you put up electric? Also have you owned LGD's long? She's free yes because she digs out but there may be other issues, issues that will need a strong owner to correct. If you get her be prepared, not that she will do anything but she may. Your other dogs may or may not dig out & follow her. Mine did not follow my digging female, but that females retained pup sure did!

Yes introductions are in order - always introductions, supervised. Based on your question of wether introductions are needed or not, you may not have enough experience for this dog if she has issues. 

I've found if a dog is solo from a puppy they are fine being solo protectors. If they are used to being with a partner they will try to find another partner.

Generally lgd crossed with lgd is acceptable. Less for the pups, but hybrid vigor is there for those wanting that cross. Here, people like the pyr better for liability reasons. Personally I like the anatolian/pyr cross.

HF


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

Heck gal ya don't need me you got lots of good advice here already, lol....

Sorry I took so long getting back to, I was building a goat barn all day with my son and just got in and I'm wiped out...!

Asking me if you should add more dogs is like asking a heroin addict if he likes needles!
You know I am going to always say YES get that dog....lol....but all joking aside...be prepared for work, be prepared for possible fights. They CAN blend, you CAN bring in an older dog like this and incorporate in a pack but it takes work. 

Digging: Do the hot wire like others have suggested. Or if you can add field fence and dig a foot down on your present fence line, and bury it, lot of work but it will make it dig proof. Someone on the other board today was just talking about doing this too, to someone else with same question.

Make intros slow and gradual and supervised. But don't hold paws forever either at some point they have to work it out and they will. 

I could go either way with the crossing her on another breed, or buying a purebred Maremma for your Maremma boy. A Maremma Akbas cross would probably be great, my Maremma/Anatolian boys are kick butt LGD's. And Akbas and Anatolians are both Turkish breeds....I love the Maremma addition because it softens the personality but adds strong close guarding instinct. Your two boys may become possessive over her and fight but also, that may pass. One thing I have noticed in a pack the dynamics change all the time, nothing stays static forever particularly if you are adding/subtracting dogs/puppies frequently. 

Distractions: only when in heat then yes she'll be a major distraction you'll have to take her out and sequester her away from the boys. But I have found there are advantages to running both sexes....my females often at night do the patrol barking, checking perimeters...while the boys lay back, if it gets intense, everyone gets up and goes to it. My two Anatolian Maremma boys have a spot on a haystack they lay up on, at night, and do the occasional 'hey predators this is my place bug off' 'structured' barking. The girls may then take breaks. I don't know quite how to explain it but I have watched my dogs all take different roles guarding and I do see strong advantages to running two sexes together because they back each other up.

Also mine all didn't dig out before I refenced this place. Only some would. Many were content to just stay back. But maybe she won't try to dig out right away either, with new boys around and new stock she may be content to get aquainted and hang around. You may even discover eventually she and one male would work together best and another male off to himself. Really there is no way to predict what could happen. It could be great and then it could be tense. I think it depends on how much you have connected with her in your head and heart. If it is one of those 'got to have her' things then try it. I'd really ask the owners all kinds of questions and make sure to cover all bases with them before you make the final step. Good luck let us know what you decide!


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

I had another thought. You said some day you'd like to add a female, to be bred to Boomer only. If there is a reason you would not breed the other male, what about getting him neutered? Then there would be no fighting over who gets the girl. That might keep problems among the two males to a minimum. that's what I intend to to with my boys. As soon as they turn two, I'll have their OFAs done, determine which of the two is the best dog and neuter the other. I hope to have a female in the next year or so, so this will all be happening about the time she goes into heat for her first time. I may have one heat to deal with (with two intact males) but by the time she is old enough (and OFAed), only one of my males will be intact.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank you, Thank you everyone.

LMAO!! Goatress *(Asking me if you should add more dogs is like asking a heroin addict if he likes needles!)*

I have decided to NOT get her.

Barbado first of all thank you for all your help and understanding , I plan on getting Ziggy fixed. He is my runt. I bought 2 maremmas boys. One was the runt at at lower price, and Boomer is a breed quality maremma at a higher price.

Here lies my issue and thus why I also depend on ya'll so much.

I have NEVER EVER owned a female. There I said it.

I have a really big learning curve, I am afraid. And I just made it through (barely and not done yet) teaching my first 2 LGD's. With everyone's help here. Thank you all BTW.

As many of you stated about the electric fencing, I am not equiped with electric fencing, that's another learning curve.

And for what HappyFarmer and Goatress have stated:
*issues that will need a strong owner to correct*

*can incorporate in a pack but it takes work.* 

I dont think I am prepared to jump in with both feet, and I dont want to undo eveything I've worked so hard to accomplish with my boys.

Am I sad? YES, however gaurding my sheep is my first priority, thinking about breeding is way low on my list. 

Thanks everyone for taking the time to *clue* me in.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

Glad I could help. I might not know LGDs too well yet but I do know dogs. You are way ahead of me on the LGD learning curve. Hopefully I'll catch up.

I have always had female dogs and prefer them to males. They are much more level headed and focused, except for twice a year when they go into heat. And even then....I have had females that act perfectly normal while in heat. It's the males that are always sniffing the wind for signs of any female within a 50 mile radius. I got male Anatolians because I have a female pit bull who is same-sex agressive (except to her two house mates, chihuahuas). I would have prefered females and will get a female at some point. I'll have to cross that bridge when I come to it. 

There really is no learning curve to electric fence. It's terribly easy to run the wire and hook it up.


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

The right one will come to you in good time, you probably made a wise decision! Best wishes, Brenda


----------



## GoinHome (Sep 22, 2011)

Anybody know?

I tried the link and it said it was flagged for removal. 

Anybody know how to find out? I would love to have a female Akbash with my goats. I have one Akbash dog now. 

I am in Arkansas.


----------



## Faithful (Jul 15, 2011)

yea, I saw it to someone flagged it,I Tried to list my anatolian puppies onthere and my add was flagged the person told me they would keep flagit again they said go some where and run a paid ad.


----------



## GoinHome (Sep 22, 2011)

That's what Craig's list is for... to advertise items for sale. 

How does someone get away with doing that?

Anyone know how to contact the folks with the female Akash?



Kassia


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

Fowler might still have the number. I haven't seen a renewed ad so don't know. 



Why would someone flag an ad for a free dog? Stupid people.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I wrote it down at work, I will post it tommorrow


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

Kassia, if they still have her and you are interested, I could meet you part way. Of course, you might want to come down and meet her in person before you decide.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Here's the numbers:
936-264-1015 Home
936-520-2689 Cell

They live in Conroe, Tx 77303


----------



## GoinHome (Sep 22, 2011)

Okay, thanks for the numbers... and thanks for the transportation offer, too....

I'll look that up on the map, and see how far we are talking about. 

Anybody still have a link for the picture of her that was referred to earlier in the thread?

Guess I can just try to get one from the folks who have her.


----------

